# Bodyshop / dent fixer / stonechip experts/entusiasts near Southampton please?



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi guys. 
I have several stone chips on my black bmw 530d and a trolley dink/dent on the crease of the wing near the mirror. 

I'd quite like to learn how to sort the chips myself as I'm sure more will appear over the years. Are there any confident and experienced enthusiasts on DW near me to give me any advice as I don't yet have the balls to sand my pride and joy. 

It may make sense to have them done when the wing dent is done. Any recommendations of decent bodyshops or dent experts near Southampton please?


----------



## markie (Apr 23, 2006)

http://gtpaintworks.co.uk/

Got a good reputation.


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

any others?


----------

